# [01.04.2012][FINAL]Boot Animation Previewer - Preview boot animations with a click!



## AleksandarD (Jan 5, 2012)

Introduction:
Making a boot animation can be a hard job. Sometimes you'll need to preview your boot animations, but applying them on the phone can take you some time. For that reason, I've made a tutorial that will show you how to preview your boot animations on your computer without applying them on the phone. So, let's get started!

Requirements:
-Boot Animation Previewer(it's a program made by me) - *Download*
-A boot animation
-Microsoft .NET Framework 4
-Windows XP SP3 or later (Windows 7 recommended)

Tutorial:
0. Open Boot Animation Previewer
Choose your method









Previewing animations from folder:
1. Choose the folder in which your 'part' folders are
2. Click the 'Add a loop' button to add a loop. A new window will appear. Just set the properties and click 'Add'









*Optional: you can edit the speed of your animation by selecting the first property item and clicking on the 'Edit' button. A window will appear. Change the property and click 'Set'









3. Click 'Preview your boot animation' to preview your boot animation









4. When you're done, close the window.

Previewing boot animations from their actual format (bootanimation.zip):
1. Click the "Choose boot animation" button and choose your boot animation
2. Click the "Preview boot animation" button to preview your boot animation


















*Video tutorial:*

*Note: make sure your program is always up-to-date, in order to enjoy the great new features that are going to come.*

*Full changelog: click here!*

Latest changelog:

```
v2.5.0.0 (Final)<br />
-Removed the option to send error report (this is the last update, therefore, I won’t support this program anymore)<br />
-Fixed compatibility issues with Windows XP (I really hope they’re finally fixed)<br />
```
Signature Banners
Get yourself some nice-looking Boot Animation Preview banners! Here they are:


















Here are the signature codes:

```
<br />
[URL="[url="http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14324-boot-animation-previewer-preview-boot-animations-with-a-click/"]http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14324-boot-animation-previewer-preview-boot-animations-with-a-click/[/url]"][IMG]http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/1793/banner1sg.jpg[/IMG][/URL]<br />
```


```
<br />
[URL="[url="http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14324-boot-animation-previewer-preview-boot-animations-with-a-click/"]http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14324-boot-animation-previewer-preview-boot-animations-with-a-click/[/url]"][IMG]http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/8657/banner2wv.jpg[/IMG][/URL]<br />
```
So, that was about it. I hope you enjoyed the tutorial. If I helped you, clicking the *Thanks* button will be greatly appreciated!








If you have anything to ask, or want to report a bug with my program, feel free to drop a comment.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Are you ever going to make a linux version? And also the splash screen seems a bit unnecessary.


----------



## AleksandarD (Jan 5, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> Are you ever going to make a linux version? And also the splash screen seems a bit unnecessary.


No, I won't. I've released the final version yesterday, and I'm starting to work on a new program, which combines Boot Animation Previewer and Creator.


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

links bad


----------

